# Milch gegen Algen?



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo ich habe von einer Freundin gehört das man zweimal pro woche einen Liter milch in den Teich tun soll gegen Algen. und danach nur noch eine pro Woche. Doch jetzt ist mein Wasser sehr Miclhig/Trüb was kann ich tun und habt ihr schonmal davon gehört?


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2016)

Hier geht weiter ....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-was-ist-denn-da-nun-dran.44482/


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

mmmhhh kann ich mir irgendwie nicht angucken da steht ich darf das nicht :0


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Hmmm kann sein das dir die Nötigen Beiträge fehlen .
Vielleicht einfach mal die Suche benutzen , solltest einiges mit Milchbakterien finden .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2016)

Hi Michael,

ojemine mußteste den ganzen Quark von letzten Jahr wieder ausgraben


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2016)

wie?, ist die Milch nun zum Quark geworden - gibt es neue Erkenntnisse - wieviel Fettgehalt hatte der Quark


----------



## Marvimba (23. Apr. 2016)

würde mich auchmal interessieren.
schadet es den tierchen denn garnicht?
haben einen 2500liter teich und würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. weiß allerdings auchnicht wieviel milch ich darein kippen sollte? h-milch? bio? fettgehalt? fragen über fragen..


----------



## graskarpfen22 (23. Apr. 2016)

Marvimba schrieb:


> würde mich auchmal interessieren.
> schadet es den tierchen denn garnicht?
> haben einen 2500liter teich und würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. weiß allerdings auchnicht wieviel milch ich darein kippen sollte? h-milch? bio? fettgehalt? fragen über fragen..



Also ich würde aufpassen bei 2500 l wird es seeeehr schnell schneeweißes wasser. Ich würde nur ein ganz paar tropfen


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Apr. 2016)

würde H-Milch nehmen die ist länger haltbar


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Graaskarpfen und Marvimba, 

dieses Thema ist letztes Jahr hier im Forum extrem kontrovers diskutiert worden und glitt zum Schluss in eine 
Mischung aus Glaubenskrieg und Wissenschaftsfanatismus ab. 

Dies ist auch ein Grund, warum es am End geschlossen und in die Ecke "daneben gegangen" verschoben wurde. 

Ich nehme an (das werden Euch die Mods sagen können), dass Ihr da erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl 
Beiträge Zugriff habt. 

Meine persönliche Ansicht zum Thema: 

Milch gehört nicht in einen Teich. 

Ich habe mal einen meiner Beiträge aus dem geschlossenen Thread zur Info kopiert, warum 
ich keine Fremdorganismen in den Teich kippen würde: 

Kopie Anfang: 

....ich habe mich gerade durch die ersten 8 Seiten und die letzte Seite dieses Threads gelesen 

Die dazwischen habe ich dann mal übersprungen, weil das irgendwie nur noch
Wissenschaft (viel zu hoch für mich)
oder unsachliche Beiträge zu sein schienen - also falls ich nachfolgend doch etwas wiederholen sollte,
was auf den ungelesenen Seiten steht, verzeiht es mir 

Prinzipiell kennt Ihr mich ja als jemanden, der zu der "gläubigen Fraktion"  zählt.
Will sagen, ich wende Homöopathie an, glaube an EM und ja ich bin auch überzeugt, dass
Milch in Wasser Veränderungen durch die Milchsäurebakterien hervorruft.

Ich persönlich allerdings würde nach meinen Beobachtungen bei der Entwicklung meiner Tümpel
absolut nichts von den genannten Dingen auch nur versuchsweise reinschütten.

Meine Tümpel wurden 2009/10 angelegt.
Komplett ohne jede Technik - kein Filter, kein UVC, kein Skimmer und wie die ganzen Sachen sonst so heissen.

Praktisch einfach "Wasser in __ Senke" und Pflanzen hinzu.

In meine Tümpel wurde auch absolut niemals irgendetwas anderes, als Wasser reingeschüttet - ausgenommen
1 x:

das war Anfang September 2013, als ich wegen der Risse im Beton hohe Wasserverluste hatte und mich mit
diesem Problem auf der Suche nach Lösungen in diesem Forum einfand ( ich danke dem Wasserverlust!!! )

Da befolgte ich damals den Rat und kippte Unmengen an Bentonit, Katzenstreu, Tonkügelchen und Split rein.
Seither sind die rissigen Tümpel dicht 

Sonst ist nie wieder etwas in die Tümpel gekippt worden.

Und alle Jahre wieder habe ich alle möglichen ALgen - mal mehr, mal weniger, aber zwischendurch, je nach
Wetterlage, glasklares Wasser.

Die ALgen habe ich zeitweise, damit mir die Tümpel nicht sterben, täglich von Hand rausgefischt.

Und es haben sich immer mehr Flora und Fauna angesiedelt.

Dieses Jahr habe ich erstmals so viele Kaulquappen, dass ich praktisch keine ALgen fischen kann,
ohne unzählige Kaulquappen zu vernichten.

Meine Befürchtungen waren riesig, dass der Tümpel diese Algenschwemme nicht überlebt.

Aber weit gefehlt: die Kaulquappen verzehren die fast schneller, als sie nachwachsen.

...und es werden immer mehr Kaulquappen und __ Schnecken.

Nun frage ich mich: wovon hätten all diese Kaulquappen und Schnecken sich ernährt, wäre ich den
Algen mit Milch, Filter und Co. zu Leibe gerückt?

Hätten sich dann einfach viel weniger Kaulquappen entwickelt?

Meine (laienhafte) Schlußfolgerung aus diesen Beobachtungen ist:

egal, wie nützlich es auf den ersten Blick zu sein scheint, die Algen biologisch oder technisch
zu bekämpfen, es hat ganz offensichtlich gravierende Folgen für das Microklima des Teiches,
die unter Umständen auf den zweiten Blick nicht von Vorteil für den Teich sind - eben weil der
Eintrag von bakterienverändernden Maßnahmen, die eine Kette von Folgen nach sich ziehen,
von mir nicht überblickt wird.

Mein Fazit daraus: in meine Tümpel kommt nichts, solange sie nicht "tot"
sind - also solange sich dort offensichtlich das tierische Leben tummelt - trotz Algen -
oder gerade wegen der Algen?

Zitat Ende 

Wissenschaftlich begründen kann ich das nicht, aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir, 
dass Milch in Kälber gehört, nicht in Teiche 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2016)

Es gibt mW kein Mittel, das Algen _[tm]  _*) einfach so "auflöst" (in was auch? Wasser? Luft?) Es gibt höchsten Substanzen, die Algen abtöten. Ob Milch dazugehört, siehe die Beiträge vor mir. Die Nebenwirkungen dieser Mittel lass ich mal außen vor, kenne ich nicht weil sowas für mich/meinen Teich nicht in Frage kommt, im Prinzip aus den gleichen Gründen, die Tanny schon nannte. Diese toten Algen sind also dann tote Biomasse, die entweder weiter im Teich schwimmt und diesen u.a. düngt und vorher von Bakterien, unter Umständen sauerstoffzehrend, soweit zersetzt wird, dass die Nährstoffe frei werden.
Damit das nicht passiert, müssen die toten Algen entfernt werden. Wärs da nicht einfacher, gleich einen Teil der lebenden Algen abzufischen? Die sind ja auch griffiger als toter Glibber.

*) Von Algen gibts unzählige Arten, ich selbst kenne mich da auch nur ansatzweise aus. Aber ich kann mich manchmal des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass das, was hauptsächlich über "Algen" bekannt zu sein scheint, dass "das irgendwie weg "muss"", schließlich gibts im Handel genug Mittel dagegen.
Viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach, doch erst mal zu reflektieren, was "Algen" sind, welche überhaupt vorhanden sind, wann und warum, welche Funktion sie haben. Und dann mal überlegen, ob man überhaupt dagegen vorgehen  m u s s , bzw. ob und wie man überbordendes Algenwachtum verhindern kann, soll.

Ja, ja, das ewige Mantra, schon klar.


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2016)

*Sorry, das Thema ist durch, der Beitrag von Tanny sagt alles. Deshalb ist hiermit Ende.*


----------

